# Integy Support --- ??????



## OleScott (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a defective part, that was not Milled the same as the others. C22768SILVER Is the Part #. I cannot contact INTEGY by ways of Emails, their Ticket System, their Fax does not respond & even signed up for AIM, which I can't IM them !!! 

Please, does anyone know what I can do ???

OleScott


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

number is 909-444-2766


----------



## ChazOutlaw (May 26, 2011)

when I used their ticket system they were a bit slow to respond. I almost gave up on them. When they finally did respond it was a ridiculous offer for the replacement part i needed. So I got after them again to ask some something along the lines of "what are you smoking over there?" 
In the end they finally sort of made it right. I still don't have my replacement part (not from them anyway) But I get a hefty discount if I want to order anything from them directly. They called it a "courtesy discount". I have yet to use it, but it does give me attractive prices for anything they sell. 
from everything I've read, you have to watch what you use from them. alot of it is good quality stuff, and there's also a fair amount that is notoriously JUNK.


----------

